# REPORT: 'Reel Escape' Cell 6/6



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

posted on 6-Jun-2004 6:00:33 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hey there folks! I fished 'the Cell' area today with my buddy Rob aboard his 28' KAT. Left out of the marina around 7am and scooted across the Bay to try our hand at some Spadefish action. Arrived to the fishing hole to find several other like minded fisherman lined up on the structure, and after several attempts at anchoring and no bent poles in view, we decided to try drifting our squid/ minnow sandwiches for Flatties and await more anchor friendly conditions. The drift bite was fast and furious, but yielding respectable Croaker, NOT the elusive Flat fish we sought.. So, after playing C&R with 2lbs. Croaker until we'd had our fill and were knee deep in Flatfish frustration, we motored back to the structure hoping the bite had turned on. This time setting the anchor was an easy affair and we were able to find a nice piece to work on.. Fish were around the boat moments later and after several missed hook-ups, break off's, and other snafu's, we managed to land a fish worthy of only an aquarium maybe(lol)... That fish was released as were all of the others today. Then we had a double of 20" fish and a randomn fish here and there after that... LOTS of fish in the water and with some real good size to them; they just were playing hard to get. Of note, the water was 71-73* and went from about 18" visibility to 4ft. by the time we left in the afternoon. Also, the dreaded jellyfish were abundant and I think may explain the finicky biters. Where's that cellophane when you need it?! Scored a couple of micro Bluefish to round out the catch and around 2:45pm called it a day. Great ride in at 30kts., and no traffic for the drive home. Thanks to Rob for the ride today. That's a sweet ride you have there my friend......See you on Saturday............ Fish On 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Laughing so hard, the devil gets scared.... 

Zigh 
><((((*>


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*It's not the easiest area ta fish...*



Zigh said:


> posted on 6-Jun-2004 6:00:33 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Also, the dreaded jellyfish were abundant and I think may explain the finicky biters. Where's that cellophane when you need it?!
> ...



That was the most important part of your post. When the jelly fish are in, cellophane is your best friend. If the Crocker are eating everythin you chunk in the water, and it happens often, try heading down the bay 2-3 miles. Don't have my chartbook nearby, but ther are two nice drop offs a ways out from the comunications tower, one in the 20ft range , and one near 30. A lot of times some real nice flatties in there when the cell is holding to many bait fish. Any time your drifting the cell area, a ballon rig with a spot or croaker is a good idea to drag behind your fluke baits for Cobes.


----------

